

What is controller in MVC - jack83

Hello,<p>What is the real function of a controller in a MVC architecture ?<p>Thank you for your advices.
======
Kudose
The controller generally accepts requests and fires an action. i.e. You may
request index.php/admin/users/view/id/123

Your controller in the above example is Users firing the view Action it got
from the request (usually another object).

------
Kudose
Sorry for the double comment ... you can see the controller in action at
<http://code.google.com/p/sharpy/> ... which is my less than a week old PHP
framework.

